# Going to see!!



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

Just booked tickets to see Newton Faulkner in October and also Alison Moyet in September, both small venues so should be good sets!!
Can't wait:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I like going to small venues to see bands etc just seems so much more personal


----------



## Phil23 (Nov 29, 2008)

Do like Alison Moyet.......a quick surf on 'tinternet is called for i think.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Ive just booked tickets to see Christy Moore in Glasgow in September...


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Y&T at JBs in Dudley NOVEMBER 1st


----------

